# Aumentar el sonido de los parlantes.



## luqaz (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola chicos/as, antes tenia el equipo de musica conectado a la pc y como el equipo se cayo y no funciono mas me quede sin sonido, entonces conecte los dos parlantes en serie, pero ahora se escucha re bajo, y la pregunta era como podria aumentar el sonido de los parlantes, de que manera, aunque sea para que se escucha un poco mas fuerte.

Aca les dejo como me quedaron los parlantes conectados en serie.


----------



## mauu (Abr 3, 2011)

hacete un amplificador, utilizar la señal directa de la pc para dos parlantes??


----------



## cesar castro (Abr 3, 2011)

noooooooooooooo
eso es muy poco sonido
armese este de 30 watts
son 15 por cada canal
y el transformador es muy economico
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d_ampbarato.php

este es el pdf
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 3, 2011)

con 15 watts reales para cada canal, se va a quedar sordo...

además puede armarse un amplificador muy simple y barato con un par de TDA2003 o el TDA2005 y va a tener muy buenos resultados.

saludos.


----------



## luqaz (Abr 3, 2011)

me pasan como hacer un amplificador¿ mucha electronica noce. se los agradeceria mucho
y me explicas como seria el amplificador, lo voy a usar con la pc se enchufa¿ o qe¿


----------



## Xander (Abr 3, 2011)

Muy mal eso de conectar parlantes directamente a la placa de sonido de tu pc, no te causara mucho daño quizá, pero así no es como se debe, menos conectando los bafles en serie, pues hay mas impedancia, tienes que amplificar la señal...en fin, lo que haría yo seria Comprar unos parlantes de escritorio que la verdad no son caros (unos 10 dolares), pero por seguir el espíritu de electrónico (aficionado) comparto un esquema muy básico de un pequeño ampli de unos 2W por canal, que de seguro servirá al menos para que "suene" tu pc... >> CLICK AQUI PARA VER ESQUEMA <<  Suerte!


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 3, 2011)

Unos de 20w no estaria mal para cada parlante...
Por cierto un momentario conectar parlantes en la salida del pc podria quemarte la tarjeta de sonido o motherboard lo mas aconsejable es usar audifonos...

Saludos


----------



## luqaz (Abr 3, 2011)

xndr dijo:


> Muy mal eso de conectar parlantes directamente a la placa de sonido de tu pc, no te causara mucho daño quizá, pero así no es como se debe, menos conectando los bafles en serie, pues hay mas impedancia, tienes que amplificar la señal...en fin, lo que haría yo seria Comprar unos parlantes de escritorio que la verdad no son caros (unos 10 dolares), pero por seguir el espíritu de electrónico (aficionado) comparto un esquema muy básico de un pequeño ampli de unos 2W por canal, que de seguro servirá al menos para que "suene" tu pc... >> CLICK AQUI PARA VER ESQUEMA <<  Suerte!


gracias por responder y con este amplificador como suena muy fuerte fuerte como es?


----------



## Xander (Abr 3, 2011)

luqaz dijo:


> Me pasan como hacer un amplificador? *mucha electronica no sé*. se los agradecería mucho...


 Pues es muy básico, creo que con 5 watts seria lo suficiente para satisfacer tus necesidades básicas, pero si quieres mas, puedes buscar en el foro, te toparas con muchos temas que hablan de amplis, aparecen esquemas con el diseño del pcb listo etc...


----------



## luqaz (Abr 3, 2011)

xndr dijo:


> Pues es muy básico, creo que con 5 watts seria lo suficiente para satisfacer tus necesidades básicas, pero si quieres mas, puedes buscar en el foro, te toparas con muchos temas que hablan de amplis, aparecen esquemas con el diseño del pcb listo etc...



SE eso es lo que quiero algo simple, me podrias pasar como se llama o alguna pista para buscarlo   gracias

Amplificador de 1W con LM 380 veo que es simple y facil me explicas algo minimo como funciona


----------



## Xander (Abr 3, 2011)

xndr dijo:


> ....>> CLICK AQUI PARA VER ESQUEMA <<  Suerte!


 ..pues, el link que te pase.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2011)

Mejor al TDA2003

o TDA2030

Saludos !


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 4, 2011)

o puedes armarte este tambien amplificador tda7377 tiene muy buen sonido si no quieres tener mayor complicacion arma esta vercion

saludos


----------



## mauu (Abr 4, 2011)

alguna vez hiciste una placa pasada por acido, o en placa universal?? te recomiendo q hagas el tda 2002/3, que tiene unos 4 watts reales, lo alimentas con 12v de fuente continua que si queres despues te hago un esquema de una fuente.
este es un proyecto que nos mandaron en el colegio cuando recien emepzabamos por que es facil.

ah y 1 watt de potencia equivale a un par de auriculares, me parece que es muy poca la potencia; en cuanto a que el tda 7377 es de 32 watt y consume bastante, por lo que un tda 2002/3 o tda 2030 es una buena eleccion!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2011)

Por que hacen tanto lío con los amplificadores que le recomiendan? Si los parlantes que le han quedado son de PC o de otra cosa, y no sabe electrónica, *este amplificador* es lo mejor que puede armar para reutilizar lo que tiene: vale nada y tiene potencia suficiente como para lo que el quiere.


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 4, 2011)

Tienes mucha razón ezavalla, quizá el compañero tiene esos pequeños parlantes y nosotros recomendándole un amplificador muy grande entonces sería muy buena idea que le diera un vistazo a esto


----------



## Xander (Abr 4, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...*este amplificador* es lo mejor que puede armar para reutilizar lo que tiene: vale nada y tiene potencia suficiente como para lo que el quiere.


 yo igual estaba pensando en eso...dice que no sabe mucho de electronica...pues eso de reutilizar lo que tiene, cuanta razon!...la mayoria de los parlantes de pc "basicos" usan el TDA2822...


----------

